# "Bank Statement"



## beenni

Vreo sugestie pentru “bank statement”?
  Contextul ar fi:  pentru a putea vedea mişcările dintr-un cont bancar, pot cere de la ghişeu un “bank statement”. Este de notat că un astfel de document are valoare de chitanţă în cazul în care conţine mişcări referitoare la cumpărarea unui produs în rate.
    Mulţumesc.


----------



## Trisia

Bună ziua,

Aș crede că e vorba de extrasul de cont.




> *EXTRAS DE CONT*
> 
> Document bancar eliberat clienților, în care sunt evidențiate toate operațiunile de încasări și plăți efectuate într-o anumită perioadă, prin conturile deschise de clienți la bancă. Extrasul de cont se poate elibera la cerere, dar și la intervale stabilite de comun acord cu titularii de cont.


(Sursă)


----------



## beenni

Mulţumesc. Dubiul, în mod special, privea calitatea de chitanţă pe care extrasul de cont o mai poate avea în unele ţări; în băncile româneşti nu ştiu dacă extrasul de cont poate îndeplini această funcţie.
Vreo idee?


----------



## Trisia

Bună întrebare; și eu am ezitat să răspund deși la extras m-am gândit imediat, pentru că nu am idee în ce măsură poate să facă așa ceva.

Va trebui să întreb pe cineva care a cumpărat produse în rate...


----------



## Trisia

Am întrebat pe ici, colo și n-am aflat prea multe, dar oricum:

Extrasul de cont la noi se pare că nu are valoare de chitanță în sensul cerut de context (de fapt, care e contextul?) -- deși... bănuiesc că are valoare juridică, în cazul unui litigiu?

În schimb, _ordinul de vărsământ_ are valoare de chitanță dar acesta nu conține decît exact operațiunea prin care persoana a mers la ghișeul băncii și a depus suma respectivă (rata). Ar mai fi _ordinul de plată_ în cazul în care persoana a cerut ca banii respectivi să fie luați din contul propriu și transferați în contul societății respective.

Poate avem ceva oameni care se pricep la operațiuni bancare, să ne lămurească mai bine. Oricum, _bank statement_ e _extrasul de cont_.


----------



## beenni

Mulţumesc Trisia.
  "Extras de cont" mi-a fost de folos pentru ca am înteles că de fapt peste tot în lume (care lume? :S) aceste extrase de cont au valoare de chitanţă, sau mai bine zis, de probă în caz de litigiu. Aşa că merge prima propunere. 
  Pe curând


----------

